# Feeding baby pigeon



## Riandi (Mar 26, 2011)

What can we feed a baby pigeon and how often?


----------



## Dobato (Jul 3, 2008)

Hi Riandi,

Welocme to Pigeon-Talk.

It would depend on how old the baby pigeon was.

Here are a few links to get you started:

http://www.pigeons.biz/forums/showpost.php?p=553817&postcount=2

http://www.pigeons.biz/forums/showpost.php?p=522672&postcount=2

Take you time, read all the posts in all the links and watch all the video clips, then if you have any questions ask away.

Here is a link to let us know how old the baby is:

http://www.speedpigeon.com/baby_racing_pigeon.htm

Good luck,

Karyn


----------

